# Hand knit Donut Doll with one seam in head



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Just in case you would like to knit a Donut Doll with one seam at the back of head.
This Doll has the 27 stitch head.

With main color cast on 14 stitches. Knitting in stockinette stitch, knit 50 rows.
Row 51: knit the 14 stitches that are on needle then bring the cast on edge up and facing you. Pick up and knit 13 stitches from the cast on edge. Now there are 27 stitches on needle. Knit 2 rows.
Change to face color yarn and knit 9 rows.
Change to main color yarn.
Knit one row.
Purl one row.
Knit one row.
Now continue in stockinette stitch.
Knit 1 row.
Now start shaping.
Row 1k 4, k 2 tog) 4 times, k 3.
Row 2 & even rows: purl.
Row 3: (k 3, k 2 tog) 4 times, k 3.
Row 5: (k 2, k 2 tog) 4 times, k 3.
Row 6: purl
Leaving a long yarn tail, cut the yarn. Thread yarn tail in a tapestry needle and gather the stitches off the knitting needle.
Use this yarn tail to seam the doll.
Remember to stuff the head before you stitch very much of the donut. Just stitch a bit and sew a bit otherwise it's harder to stuff.
Just finish the doll however you like. This little pink one I put a drawstring to draw the neck in and crocheted a small collar.
But this is yours so play and do as you like.
Happy knitting!
Kiwi


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

That is so cute. Thank you for sharing


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

these are so cute and GD has a brand new niece to make some for, everyone is excited.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

So cute! Thank you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you ,yours is too cute . We have a new baby coming and I will try to get one done.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. So cute!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is sooo cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I’m going to try some of these. I donate to Bags of Love charity & im sure they will like these


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing....so cute, I have a new grandson (7weeks) I should make a few in bright colours for him


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## ozkiwi1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Kiwi In Texas thank you so much for sharing your pattern from another Kiwi In Australia


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very cute, thank you for sharing this pattern


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Cute....thanks for sharing.


----------



## vernjo (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern,


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

cute


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## dolllady42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone please do a video on how to do this. Please


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Just in case you would like to knit a Donut Doll with one seam at the back of head.
> This Doll has the 27 stitch head.
> 
> With main color cast on 14 stitches. Knitting in stockinette stitch, knit 50 rows.
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

What size needles did you use? Would it be possible to do circular without seams? Just a thought! ????


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you all. I am glad you like this pattern! I am so happy to see many of you are wanting to knit the Donut Doll, not only for family and friends but also to donate.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

dolllady42 said:


> Someone please do a video on how to do this. Please


I would appreciate it, too. I'm sorry I don't understand the instructions.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

joypar said:


> What size needles did you use? Would it be possible to do circular without seams? Just a thought! ????


I used size 5 needles.

I hadn't thought about circular knitting.

I believe you could start circular at the top of the head. Knit the hair/hat then the face and 2 rows of donut color. Put half the stitches on a stitch holder. Then circular knit the donut part. When you've knit the donut part, Kitchener stitch donut stitches to the stitches that were held on a stitch holder. 
Think that would work? If you try it please let us know how it goes, ok?
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Featherstitcher said:


> I would appreciate it, too. I'm sorry I don't understand the instructions.


I don't know how to do a video.

I'm sorry you don't understand the instructions. If I figure a clearer way to write the instructions, I will post it.
Kiwi


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

I was thinking possibly magic loop or two circulars since it’s small. Will let you know if it works. We will be in Texas November & December. ????. Hope to find some lys and fiber groups.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Two circulars (or more since I do have 4-5 of the 24 inch fixed length red lace in 3mm


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you. This is up my alley. Darling.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I don't know how to do a video.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't understand the instructions. If I figure a clearer way to write the instructions, I will post it.
> Kiwi


Maybe I need to just follow the instructions and do it, instead of trying to understand it in my head first. So am I correct in thinking that there is a seam not only in the back of the head, but the entire length of the body loop?


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

joypar said:


> I was thinking possibly magic loop or two circulars since it's small. Will let you know if it works. We will be in Texas November & December. ????. Hope to find some lys and fiber groups.[/quote
> 
> I'll look forward to hearing about it.
> Best wishes!
> Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Featherstitcher said:


> Maybe I need to just follow the instructions and do it, instead of trying to understand it in my head first. So am I correct in thinking that there is a seam not only in the back of the head, but the entire length of the body loop?


Often just doing the pattern one step at a time works.

You're right about the seaming. However, I usually sew the donut (body) seam with 2 separate threads starting at the neckline. The reason I do it that way is I found it easier to fasten off the seam at the lower part of the donut since there it more room there.

Look forward to seeing your doll!
Good luck,
Kiwi


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for this, it's adorable.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks! Sooo cute


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.
Is this to be used to hold a baby's bottle? Excuse my ignorance, please. I may be having "a senior moment"


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

dandylion said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> Is this to be used to hold a baby's bottle? Excuse my ignorance, please. I may be having "a senior moment"


Not ignorance. You're ok.
The Donut Doll could possibly be used that way or could be embroidered " Do not disturb" and hung on doorknob. For use in a ring toss game or filled with something heavy to use as a door stop. Those are suggestions given in the magazine.
I guess it could be used wherever our imaginations take us!
Kiwi


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Whew! thanks! Now I have. to make some. 



Kiwi in Texas said:


> Not ignorance. You're ok.
> The Donut Doll could possibly be used that way or could be embroidered " Do not disturb" and hung on doorknob. For use in a ring toss game or filled with something heavy to use as a door stop. Those are suggestions given in the magazine.
> I guess it could be used wherever our imaginations take us!
> Kiwi


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Often just doing the pattern one step at a time works.
> 
> You're right about the seaming. However, I usually sew the donut (body) seam with 2 separate threads starting at the neckline. The reason I do it that way is I found it easier to fasten off the seam at the lower part of the donut since there it more room there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I'm going to try it. I think they would be great for so many different donations. :sm01:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! Your doll is so cute!
julie


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.
It’s such a cute doll.


----------



## marykescobar (May 1, 2011)

So now I just made one of these dolls and it is so cute. Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing. Kind of you.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

marykescobar said:


> So now I just made one of these dolls and it is so cute. Thank you so much for the pattern


That is really a cutie! Thanks for sharing!
You are most welcome for the pattern!
Kiwi


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

These are so cute - thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

You all are welcome! Hope you knit a bunch!
Kiwi


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I hate sewing things up so I knit it all in the round, it turned out ok, I think. I added a nose like Gypseycream does on her dolls


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that seems like a sensible way to make them. I was going to try doing it in the round too.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I hate sewing things up so I knit it all in the round, it turned out ok, I think. I added a nose like Gypseycream does on her dolls


That's great! Cute, cute! Thanks for sharing.
Kiwi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is my effort, done on dpns. She needs a face, but I suck at putting faces on dolls.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

chickkie said:


> Here is my effort, done on dpns. She needs a face, but I suck at putting faces on dolls.


Very nice! Pretty color too.

I never know how my faces will come out..I decided however they are that is just the personality of that particular doll! After all we are all different!
Kiwi


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend looked at my little doll & thought it was a rattle. I have some bells so the next one I make I’m going to stick a bell inside the head, I’m not sure if the stuffing will muffle it too much but worth a try. With it all sewn up it should be safe & the bells I have are about 1” diameter so nothing that could be swallowed anyway. I will let you know how it comes out. 


So many cute little dolls & each so different


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Just in case you would like to knit a Donut Doll with one seam at the back of head.
> This Doll has the 27 stitch head.
> 
> With main color cast on 14 stitches. Knitting in stockinette stitch, knit 50 rows.
> ...


Thanks SOOOOOOOO much for this pattern Kiwi . I tried another one which is on KP , I couldn't work it out . Thanks
again , Mary .


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

mossstitch said:


> Thanks SOOOOOOOO much for this pattern Kiwi . I tried another one which is on KP , I couldn't work it out . Thanks
> again , Mary .


You are welcome! When you knit the Donut doll, please post pictures so we can see, ok?
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend looked at my little doll & thought it was a rattle. I have some bells so the next one I make I'm going to stick a bell inside the head, I'm not sure if the stuffing will muffle it too much but worth a try. With it all sewn up it should be safe & the bells I have are about 1" diameter so nothing that could be swallowed anyway. I will let you know how it comes out. Quote).
> 
> Some time ago I read about putting things inside plastic Easter eggs and then putting it inside a doll/toy to make a rattle. Maybe there are other smaller plastic balls or something to make a rattle. I have seen lip moisturizer in some.
> Kiwi


----------



## _lovable70 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, Thank you.
I shall use your pattern....much clearer.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

_lovable70 said:


> Oh, Thank you.
> I shall use your pattern....much clearer.


Oh! You are welcome!
Enjoy!
Kiwi


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Thx sooo much for the pattern - very cute doll.


----------



## Joan V (Jan 8, 2014)

how do you do the head in different animals is the a pattern for small animal heads?


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I may try to make one, when I have the time.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Miss Kiwi found the pattern, what size dpn did you use?
God Bless,
Tonda


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

NM I came across your post with the size you used I will now hve to pull out my donut dolls book thanks so much Kiwi


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

These are lovely and so easy to knit . Have plenty spare wool to use up and lots kids who would be mighty glad of them!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

These are lovely and so easy to knit . Have plenty spare wool to use up and lots kids who would be mighty glad of them!


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sue1958 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wonderful, thankyou for sharing x


----------

